# Sugar was my enemy!



## Teri7489

I just wanted to share this as it might help others who may be struggling with weight. I have literally battled with my weight since I was a teenager, always self-conscious lead to weight gain, more eating, lower mood, more eating- probably know how the story goes. Anyway, fast forward to pregnancy. Got horrid morning sickness and lived on biscuits, then ended up having my gallbladder out (was told my yo-yo dieting over the years, obesity, pregnancy and simply being female are all increasing factors) I then went onto a fat free diet. This meant everyone was full of SUGAR! I lost weight initially but then gained 1 the 2 then 3 stone. Gutted! 

I decided to try cutting out sugar as I was actually addicted to it. 3 spoons per cup of tea x 4/5 a day, whole bags of sweets to myself but craving more instantly, whole pots it ice cream to myself. Bars of chocolate, cakes...It wasn't food I wanted, just sugar. All day! 

So.. how?

I kept my tea in the morning and night but don't have any more and reduced to 2 tea spoons. Still a lot but figured I'd give up if I got rid too quickly. 

I swapped sweets for fruit, which although still have high sugar content, it is naturally occurring sugar. I did however get rid of chocolate completely for the first month. I didn't have a single bit

Since I bake cakes I decided to make breads instead with lots of different flavours. It meant I had something to nibble on instead of cakes. Some were sweets ones but again I used fruit instead of sugars. Others things like honey are an option too but I'm not a fan! 

Once I got through the first two weeks I had some what kicked my sugar addiction but not fully as I was still having some (and you have to cut it completely for 2 weeks to get rid of it) but I was able to keep going. it wasn't as tough as my other diets as I was still eating normal food. 

I also cut out all fizzy juice. I don't drink it ever now. I can feel people sink with disappointment but I don't miss it! I used to guzzle 2-4l of it daily, now I couldn't drink 2l in a week. I now have water or squash. 

Now I am able to open a bar of chocolate and eat 3 squares. I don't have to finish the entire share bar. I can happily take 1 sweet out if a bag and not think about eating the rest of the contents. I can go to a restaurant, eat a meal and go home without having pudding. 

Best of all, I've lost over 6 stone and can play games with my children! I'm happy and healthy, my teeth are not at risk of falling out early now, my insides arent rotting away with all the sugar and I feel so much better! 

Apologies for all the words and hardly any explanation. If you want to chat, feel free to reply or message


In the pictures you can see me far left, super uncomfortable size 20 and almost 17 stone. Next picture I am this June on holiday a size 10/12 and 10 stone 10


----------



## LoraLoo

Wow you look amazing. I need to do something. I normally follow SW but i seem to have got out of the habit. Cutting out sugar sounds so hard though im not sure i could. Well done you x


----------



## c1403

I definitely have a sugar/caffeine addiction.
I have to have a cup of tea in the morning, although I don't have sugar. I also skip breakfast. I drink 2-3 cans of diet coke a day.
I also eat alot of sweet treats chocolate mainly. If I go to a shop I buy a bag or two of choclate bars I'll make them last and they never do.
I think the best way is to just stop going to the shop and having treats in the house. I was thinking of doing food orders online so I am not tempted to put anything extra in. The diet coke and tea will be difficult but maybe if I stop with the treats it will be a start!

Thanks for your post it is encouraging


----------



## Bevziibubble

You have done so well! :)


----------



## calm

That is fantastic! You look great and I'm sure you feel so good, I'm convinced that sugar really gives me mood swings... I've cut sugar out except fruit a few times for a month or so but then go back to eating just as much... You're a great inspiration to kick the sugar habit for good!


----------



## Teri7489

I think if you find something to divert your attention, for me it was breads thenot you don't miss it so much and give up. I struggled with diets so much and gave up within a couple of weeks hence the yo yo weight. I did SW, weight watchers, atkins, 100 calories an hour nonsense. For me it was a case of taking control, telling myself enough was enough and showing my brain that yes, here look, you have something nice just not empty yucky calorie laden sugar. And it worked. I' go between 10 stone 6 and 9, still don't crave sugar, and I feel so much better. i sleep better, i manage nightshift better and running after a 3 and 4 year old is a little easier (although that's a task on its own)☺


----------



## Bevziibubble

They are good tips. Distraction and keeping busy definitely helps me :)


----------



## mridula

Teri7489 said:


> I just wanted to share this as it might help others who may be struggling with weight. I have literally battled with my weight since I was a teenager, always self-conscious lead to weight gain, more eating, lower mood, more eating- probably know how the story goes. Anyway, fast forward to pregnancy. Got horrid morning sickness and lived on biscuits, then ended up having my gallbladder out (was told my yo-yo dieting over the years, obesity, pregnancy and simply being female are all increasing factors) I then went onto a fat free diet. This meant everyone was full of SUGAR! I lost weight initially but then gained 1 the 2 then 3 stone. Gutted!
> 
> I decided to try cutting out sugar as I was actually addicted to it. 3 spoons per cup of tea x 4/5 a day, whole bags of sweets to myself but craving more instantly, whole pots it ice cream to myself. Bars of chocolate, cakes...It wasn't food I wanted, just sugar. All day!
> 
> So.. how?
> 
> I kept my tea in the morning and night but don't have any more and reduced to 2 tea spoons. Still a lot but figured I'd give up if I got rid too quickly.
> 
> I swapped sweets for fruit, which although still have high sugar content, it is naturally occurring sugar. I did however get rid of chocolate completely for the first month. I didn't have a single bit
> 
> Since I bake cakes I decided to make breads instead with lots of different flavours. It meant I had something to nibble on instead of cakes. Some were sweets ones but again I used fruit instead of sugars. Others things like honey are an option too but I'm not a fan!
> 
> Once I got through the first two weeks I had some what kicked my sugar addiction but not fully as I was still having some (and you have to cut it completely for 2 weeks to get rid of it) but I was able to keep going. it wasn't as tough as my other diets as I was still eating normal food.
> 
> I also cut out all fizzy juice. I don't drink it ever now. I can feel people sink with disappointment but I don't miss it! I used to guzzle 2-4l of it daily, now I couldn't drink 2l in a week. I now have water or squash.
> 
> Now I am able to open a bar of chocolate and eat 3 squares. I don't have to finish the entire share bar. I can happily take 1 sweet out if a bag and not think about eating the rest of the contents. I can go to a restaurant, eat a meal and go home without having pudding.
> 
> Best of all, I've lost over 6 stone and can play games with my children! I'm happy and healthy, my teeth are not at risk of falling out early now, my insides arent rotting away with all the sugar and I feel so much better!
> 
> Apologies for all the words and hardly any explanation. If you want to chat, feel free to reply or message
> 
> 
> In the pictures you can see me far left, super uncomfortable size 20 and almost 17 stone. Next picture I am this June on holiday a size 10/12 and 10 stone 10
> 
> View attachment 1037123
> View attachment 1037125



So encouraging and inspirational!! :) I'm 62 kilos and want to get to my old weight 53 kilos. I will definitely take words from you and follow sugar-less eating habits :) 

Thank you so much :) <3


----------



## CherryOl

I always tried to avoid additional sugar...


----------



## noranoler

I also tried to lose weight, but because I have an addiction to sweets, I couldn't achieve any results. It took me a month to give up sweets and now I'm losing weight. I gave up sweets when I found out that my husband had diabetes. I try very hard to support him, so I follow the same diet as him. I buy ozempic online for him to make him feel better. We also visit the gym together. It works well for both him and me


----------

